# latest mods



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

taken last night right when i got finished. gonna reclean the engine bay today. hotshot cold air intake and Hawker 9lb battery


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

love the cai, but is that a obx header, if it is, im sorry to see you have one.. mine i had to get rid of cuz if caused a lot of problems


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes its an obx header...it's better than stock. i didnt mind the pipe in pipe welds so much..till i noticed that down where the header bolts to the exhaust the piping decreases suddenly. i still think if you cant afford a hotshot its a good option..but ill be buying a hotshot in a couple weeks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> yes its an obx header...it's better than stock. i didnt mind the pipe in pipe welds so much..till i noticed that down where the header bolts to the exhaust the piping decreases suddenly. i still think if you cant afford a hotshot its a good option..but ill be buying a hotshot in a couple weeks.


you will love it and feel a lot bette response.. i know i did..


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Katana,
thats a nice CAI, where'd you get it??? I sure wish _I_ had one like that .....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How is the hawker battery? is it one of those batteries you use for track only or do you run it all the time???


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dunno where i got it...but i got it for a kick ass deal  

james, i like it. it's a battery you can use everyday. i wouldnt use it with alot of electronics hooked up though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> dunno where i got it...but i got it for a kick ass deal
> 
> james, i like it. it's a battery you can use everyday. i wouldnt use it with alot of electronics hooked up though.


i might try it then... I know my factory 4 speaker stereo (with tape deck baby!) draws a lot of juice but I usually listen to AM so hopefully I don't overtax my system


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well man...i wouldnt play a tape! that'd draw way too much juice man. on a serious note i did notice that for my windshield wipers to go the normal speed, i have to turn them on high. not sure if thats a side effect of the battery or the fact it sat for 4 months with a dead battery most of the time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I wouldn't think that has to do with the battery... probably the relay that controls the speed of the wipers.


----------

